# au/le printemps,  en/à/pendant l'été, automne, hiver - préposition + saison



## tie-break

au printemps / en printemps?

Les deux sont-ils interchangeables?
Pourquoi pour les autres saisons on ne peut pas employer le "au" (à l'hiver, à l'automne, à l'été)?
merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

On ne peut dire que 
en été, en hiver, en automne ou à l'automne , au printemps 
mais j'ignore pourquoi


----------



## marget

Dit-on souvent "à l'automne"?  Je pensais qu'il fallait dire "en" devant _été_, _hiver_ et _automne _parce que tous ces mots commencent par le son d'une voyelle tandis que _printemps _commence par le son d'une consonne et dans ce cas-là, on dit _au_.  Je ne sais pas!


----------



## tie-break

J'ai trouvé sur le TLFi:
En automne (l'espace que dure l'automne)
à l'automne (signifie au début de l'automne)

Dans ce cas à l'hiver et à l'été sont egualement possibles:
L'automne touchait à sa fin et fesait place à l'hiver.

En printemps,par contre, ce serait une faute...(du moins je ne l'ai pas trouvé!)
Mais pourquoi?


----------



## CABEZOTA

La réponse à votre question est historique. "Au" est toujours, aujourd'hui, la contraction de "à + le". 

Mais dans l'ancienne langue, "au" pouvait aussi être la contraction de "en + le", ce qui explique qu'on dise encore "en été", "en automne", "en hiver"... et "_au _printemps" (= _en le _prime temps).


----------



## tie-break

Merci,
donc si j'ai bien comprix "au printemps" vient de (en + le) ; les autres saisons viennent aussi de (en + l') et elles ont ensuite perdu le l' (ne pouvant pas se transformer en "au hiver/au été/au automne)
C'est correct?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Je ne sais pas pourquoi l'article n'est pas présent pour les autres saisons.

Hiver vient de hibernum tempus comme printemps est formé sur primus tempus...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je pense que l'on dit_ *au *prin*temps*_ simplement parce que l'on dit _*au* *temps*_ - _des cerises, de ma jeunesse, des Romains_ etc. 

Dire que _au_ est aussi une contraction de _en le_ me semble bizarre. Il se peut que j'aie tort ; sur quoi au juste repose cette affirmation ?


----------



## Anne345

A moi aussi ! 
Je préfère ce qu'en dit la BDL : 
_au _devant une consonne, _en_ devant une voyelle 
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=3&id=3516


----------



## geostan

Cath.S. said:


> Dire que _au_ est aussi une contraction de _en le_ me semble bizarre.



Ca peut sembler bizarre, mais c'est vrai. Grevisse le remarque dans Le Bon Usage.  Au < ou < en lo. Si on veut en savoir plus long, il suffit de consulter dans l'index "hiver."

Pour ce qui est de l'absence de l'article, c'est normal après en, sauf dans certaines expressions, telles en l'honneur, en l'absence, en l'occurrence, en l'an.

Ce qui est intéressant aussi, c'est que l'on peut dire le printemps dernier ou au printemps dernier, mais je ne saurais dire lequel est plus fréquent. Et pour les autres saisons, j'ignore si ça marche.

Cheers!


----------



## josepbadalona

geostan said:


> Ce qui est intéressant aussi, c'est que l'on peut dire le printemps dernier ou au printemps dernier, mais je ne saurais dire lequel est plus fréquent. Et pour les autres saisons, j'ignore si ça marche.


 
Pour moi:
- en été dernier= non ! => durant/au cours de l'été dernier ou simplement l'été dernier
- à l'automne dernier = oui ; l'automne dernier = j'aime moins
- en hiver dernier= non .... ; l'hiver dernier, oui

(règle ou impression ???)

[…]


----------



## geostan

Mais peut-on dire, par exemple,

à l'été dernier
à l'hiver dernier?

[…]


----------



## josepbadalona

Je ne le dis jamais 
toujours sans "a" ou avec "pendant/durant..."
sauf lorsque le verbe ou une expression contenant "à" précède ces mots
- cela *remonte à* l'été dernier (remonte *à *1980)
- la vigne est en avance *par rapport à* l'été dernier (par rapport *à *moi)
(tape "à l'été dernier" dans google et tu auras d'autres exemples)

[…]

Attends d'autres avis, bien sûr.


----------



## uworissimo

La différence entre "au printemps" et "en hiver / en été / en automne" n'a pas peut-être quelque chose à voir en raison du début de ces mots?

Toutes les quatres saisons sont masculines. Trois d'eux commencent par voyelle ou par "h" muet, mis à part "le printemps".

Je pense que la solution à la question est liée à la phonologie. En raison de la liaison on emploie "en" pour les saisons (et aussi pour les pays; p.ex. en Iran (m.)) qui commencent par voyelle ou "h" muet.

Mais bon, après tout ce n'est qu'une supposition de ma part.
J'aimerais étendre vos idées.

uworissimo


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
on nous a toujours appris que c'est "en" qu'on doit utiliser devant "été, automne, hiver". Mais ça fait déjà deux fois que je suis tombée sur "à l'automne". Et je me demande si c'est correct ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## newg

Hello 

On dira : *au *printemps, *en* été, *en* automne, *en *hiver.

Pour ce qui est de "à l'automne" les seuls exemples qui me viennent en tête sont ceux où cette expression est suivie d'une date :

"à l'automne 1990, le petit Newg est né..." :')

Désolé, mais je n'ai que cet exemple en tête pour l'instant


----------



## Maître Capello

*Habituellement*, on dit  _*en* été, *en* hiver, *en* automne_. Mais on *peut* dire _*à* l'été, *à* l'hiver_ et surtout _*à* l'automne_. Cependant, c'est assez peu fréquent et, partant, cela fait littéraire.


----------



## savin

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la bonne préposition avant un nom indiquant la saison et avec un millésime.

Le dictionnaire Larousse indique qu'avec un millésime on emploie la préposition *pendant *( je suppose que l'on peut également employer  "durant" ).

E.x: C'était *pendant *l'hiver 1943.

Au contraire, sur le site de la banque de dépannage linguistique, la préposition* à* est proposée.

E.x: La réfection des principales artères de la ville sera terminée *à *l'été 2007.

En plus, sur internet j'ai vu les deux constructions, toutefois, je ne sais pas laquelle est la plus correcte.

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux solutions sont possibles, mais la préposition _à_ est en fait assez rare avec les saisons (_printemps_ excepté) ; on dit plutôt _en_.

_pendant l'hiver 1943 / en hiver 1943 / (à l'hiver 1943)
pendant l'été 2007 / en été 2007 / (à l'été 2007)
pendant l'automne 1943 / en automne 1943 / (à l'automne 1943)
pendant le printemps 1943 / au printemps 1943_


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

*pendant l'hiver ou en hiver*

quelle est la différence entre les eux propositions?

Est-ce que pendant exprime la durée?

En hiver, j'ai été à Paris. Pendant l'hiver, j'ai été à Paris.

Je n'ai pas de contexte parce que c'est une phrase que j'ai traduite moi-même. Je me suis demandé si on peut comprendre la phrase autrement si elle commence par _en_ ou par _pendant_.


----------



## annie21

J'utilise très souvent en hiver au lieu de pendant l'hiver. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Et je ne peux pas distinguer les deux non plus. Est-ce que pendant cela veut dire très long, alors en renvoie plutôt la saison?
Il fait froid en hiver.
Il neige en hiver.
Il va me voir en hiver? pendant l'hiver? parce que chez moi il fait doux.
Il y aura une conférence en linguistique en hiver l'année prochaine.
Je suis toujours malade pendant l'hiver?


----------



## Logospreference-1

annie21 said:


> Est-ce que pendant cela veut dire très long, alors [que] en renvoie plutôt [à] la saison ?


C'est un peu ça.
_En hiver :_ quand l'hiver est là.
_Pendant l'hiver_ se rapporte à une durée, qui peut être un instant en hiver et aussi bien tout l'hiver. C'est peut-être ce point-là qui peut sembler difficile, mais en réalité pas vraiment ; il ne faut pas s'arracher les cheveux avec.

Je suis d'accord avec vos exemples sauf le dernier :
_Je suis toujours malade en hiver _; _je tombe toujours malade pendant l'hiver - _je préfère_ pendant, _mais_ en hiver_ reste possible. Vous devriez comprendre la petite différence, très légère, et si l'on se trompe ce n'est vraiment pas grave ; ce ne serait pas une faute, je ne crois pas.

_Il vient_ [_venir _(rapprochement) plutôt que_ aller _(éloignement)]_ me voir en hiver_ _/ pendant l'hiver parce que chez moi il fait doux _: les deux semblent bons ; pour être plus précis il faudrait en savoir plus.


----------



## volo

On peut noter aussi la possibilité de dire "*à l'hiver*", ce qui fait voir la saison comme le moment du temps où se situe l’événement évoqué dans la phrase (comme indiqué par la BDL).


----------



## saquiwej

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser les noms de toutes les saisons précédés de l’article défini comme locution adverbiale. Je sais qu’on utilise été et hiver de cette manière :

L’assemblée siège en plein air l'été et dans une école l'hiver.

Quant à printemps et automne, je ne suis pas sûr. Printemps est déjà une exception en ce qu’on ne dit pas en printemps, mais seulement au printemps. Pourrais-je reformuler la phrase ci-dessus de la façon suivante :

L’assemblée siège en plein air le printemps et dans une école l'automne.

Je pose ma question tout en sachant qu’il serait plus naturel de dire que:

L’assemblée siège en plein air au printemps et dans une école en automne.


----------



## SergueiL

saquiwej said:


> L’assemblée siège en plein air le printemps et dans une école l'automne.


Aucun problème avec cette phrase.

Plus naturel, moins naturel, je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec ces notions, je dirais simplement que la première tournure me semble quand même plus fréquente.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autant _l'été_ et _l'hiver_ sont très fréquents dans le sens de _en été_ et _en hiver_, autant _le printemps_ et _l'automne_ sont plus rares pour donner une indication temporelle, à moins que la saison ne soit suivie d'un qualificatif (p. ex. _le printemps suivant, l'automne dernier_). Autrement dit, votre phrase avec _le printemps_ et _l'automne_ est possible, mais en effet beaucoup moins naturelle qu'avec _*au* printemps_ et _*en* automne_.


----------

